# s&w body guard semi auto



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

anybody ever owned or shot one. looking for another ccw in 380 or 9mm. not looking for a pocket gun like the kel tec. i like the sig p238 and want to look into a few others and was wondering about the body guard.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

I have not shot one but have played with one in scotts. They are a nice size. Little bigger than a lcp but not as big as a glock or xd sub compact.


----------

